# Encoder rotativo



## Indalecio Argüelles (May 7, 2008)

Hola, estoy recavando informaciónrmaci'on para construirme un encoder rotativo para medir grados, creo que la opción más fácil es imprimir un encoder en acetayo y utilizar un sensor óptico acoplado a un display. Si tiene algún esquema estaría agradecido.
 Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2008)

Esquema no tengo, tampoco te hara falta, la idea es buena.
Lo que puede hacer es dibujar 4 circulos concentricos y sobre la periferia de estos te armas (Dibujando) un contador binario, el circulo mas externo seria el digito de menor valor, y hacia adentro iria subiendo el valor binario
Cuanto mayor diametro los circulos, mas divisiones podras meter y mejor resolucion consigues
La idea de hacerlo en binario es lograr un encoder absoluto, que te de un cero en el medio de la escala y puedas detectar grados en + o en -

Un programa bueno para realizar el dibujo es el Corel, te permite trabajara con grados y muy buena presicion

Seria algo asi pero con 4 niveles (O mas) de ranuras y optoaisladores


----------



## pepechip (May 7, 2008)

Hola
puedes utilizar alguno que saques de algun viejo  raton, devido a la gran cantidad de ranuras puedes obtener bastante precision.


----------



## Indalecio Argüelles (May 7, 2008)

Esa es la idea general, Fogonazo, pero yo no tengo idea de que hacer. Creo que necesito un microchip, un sensor optico y una pantalla lcd pero no se como conectarlos, por eso les pedí un esquema para poder realizarlo. El encoder del mause es buena idea pepechip, pero no creo tener de discriminar que es que dentro del mismo.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2008)

Hay una forma (Poco presisa) pero muy sensilla

Te armas un disco de acetato con una clave binaria de 4 bites, lees el estado traslucido-opaco con 4 optoaisladores, el resultado de esta lectura (Que sera codigo BCD) lo puedes ,mandar a un adaptador de display y a un display.

Este display presentara un Nº de 0 a F (Si es exadecimal o de 0 a 9 decimal) de acuerdo a la posicion del disco.
Eso si lo quieres facil, si lo quieres complicado, pones una clave binaria de 8 bites y 2 display y consigues leer desde 00 a FF (0 a 255) 

Si no entendiste nada no te preocupes, yo tampoco


----------

